# SATURDAY OCT. 12th 4th ANNUAL FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST Old Town Carpentersville IL



## dj rudy k (Sep 27, 2013)

SATURDAY OCT. 12th 4th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Rain date Sat. Oct 19th
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE --CLASSIC -- CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW --
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE!

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE's! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDIVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! -- At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles -- (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll be there!!!!                 (any discounts for CABEr's?)


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'll be there!!!!                 (any discounts for CABEr's?)




 You just going to ride a bike there ? 
 Lee


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> You just going to ride a bike there ?
> Lee




Think I'll be showing for the first time!
Probably sell too.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> You just going to ride a bike there ?
> Lee




You coming??????


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2013)

*COMING THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!*  Be there.......................... or be square!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll most likely be there. As long as you guys buy some of my stuff!!


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> You coming??????




 Thinking about it , 235 miles for me ......
I showed my 1960 black enamel spitfire at the St Louis show and swap in Jan 2011 and got  1st place in the original middle weight class .
 Lee


----------



## bikeman76 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be there to sell and hopefully find some good deals !


----------



## chitown (Oct 8, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> I'll most likely be there. As long as you guys buy some of my stuff!!





As long as you bring some stuff worth buying.


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 8, 2013)

*I'm a coming*

I plan on coming.  I'll be showing an all original 1930 (give or take a year) Mead Crusader.  My 1st time showing a bike.  I have nothing to sell but will be looking for a few parts.  
Bricycle........don't forget to bring your box of chain tensioner crews...... I need 1 (or 2 if you have 2) Iver Johnson chain tensioner screws. 

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2013)

msreust said:


> I plan on coming.  I'll be showing an all original 1930 (give or take a year) Mead Crusader.  My 1st time showing a bike.  I have nothing to sell but will be looking for a few parts.
> Bricycle........don't forget to bring your box of chain tensioner crews...... I need 1 (or 2 if you have 2) Iver Johnson chain tensioner screws.
> 
> Mike




Gotcha!....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

everyone still coming in the rain? I show up if you guys do.....(won't show my bikes tho)


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope it doesn't rain!! I'm all swap excited!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

Now they are saying rain in afternoon/evening, not all day.......


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 10, 2013)

If that's the case, I'll be there. I don't mind a little rain as long as other people go too. For as long as I can remember they always forecast rain for the original spring Copake and I'd still get up early and make the couple hr drive from Connecticut.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Looks like rain in the morning!!*

Is it rained out? Anyone still going?


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2013)

Cant make it unless it rains dollar bills.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2013)

It's a 2hr drive in a gas guzzler for me, I'm loading up now and I guess I'll se how it looks when I wake up. What time does everyone set up?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going... I usually get there at 7....
Last  heard no rain till around noon? .01 of an inch...big wip!


----------



## chitown (Oct 11, 2013)

I plan on being there by 8:00


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 16, 2013)

*Did it happen ?*

Where's the pics ?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea, it happened. I got there at 7 and left like 10:45 as my Kidney stones were being a pain...
Think they probably saw some rain by Noon or One. Sold 2 things...kinda slow. But was fun yakking with the fellas.


----------

